# y tú dale que dale...



## Marlotta

¿Cómo puedo traducir al italiano la expresión española "y tú dale que dale?
Gracias a todos de antemano...


----------



## femmejolie

Es un modo enfático de decir "¡Y dale!" ( dagli! / e dai!)
= Y dale con la machaca/con lo mismo/ con X (X= el tema de conversación)

e due!
e tre!
Gira, gira
Gira e rigira
Dagli e ridagli
Dai e dai!
Suvvia!
E dai che insiste!
Dagli oggi, dagli domani


----------



## irene.acler

Femmejolie, yo nunca he oído "e due" y "e tre".
De todas formas, se puede también decir:
- E avanti!
- E ancora!


----------



## Marlotta

Gracias a las dos


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué, Marlotta!


----------



## Neuromante

Penso que:
Y tú dale que dale

Sarebbe più correto coe

E tu a ruota fissa

Ha una connotazione negativa che si perde nelle altre opzioni.  La persona esta a insistere su qualcosa e viene rinproverato con questa espressione. Fato sta che penso che Irene si sia sbagliata. Tu mi scusi?


----------



## irene.acler

Neuromante said:


> Penso que:
> Y tú dale que dale
> 
> Sarebbe più correto coe
> 
> E tu a ruota fissa
> 
> Ha una connotazione negativa che si perde nelle altre opzioni.  La persona esta esita (quizás) a insistere su qualcosa e viene rimproverata con questa espressione. Fatto sta che penso che Irene si sia sbagliata. Tu mi scusi?



Hola Neuromante.
Ante todo, quiero apuntar una cosa: _e tu a ruota fissa_ nunca la he oído. Yo conozco la expresión _a ruota libera_. Puedes explicarme lo que quieres decir concretamente?

En cuanto a las opciones que he indicado, creo que son correctas; es decir, se trata de expresiones que también pueden adquirir una connotación negativa (eso lo creo yo, pero si me equivoco, que algún nativo me corriga eh ).


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Hola Neuromante.
> Ante todo, quiero apuntar una cosa: _e tu a ruota fissa_ nunca *lo* he oído. Yo conozco la expresión _a ruota libera_. Puedes explicarme lo que quieres decir concretamente?
> 
> En cuanto a las opciones que he indicado, creo que son correctas; es decir, se trata de expresiones que también pueden adquirir una connotación negativa (eso * lo *creo yo, pero si me equivoco, que algún nativo me corri*J*a eh ).
> *E ancora! Non ti correggo più. Mi sono stufata di correggerti "corriJO/corriJA". È uno scherzo eh *


Creo que Neuromante quería decir: *"Ir a piñón fijo"* (Mantenerse obstinadamente en sus ideas, actitudes o comportamientos), vamos, ser más terco/a que una mula.





irene.acler said:


> La persona esta esita (quizás) a insistere su qualcosa


Creo que Neuro quería decir "sta a insistere".



irene.acler said:


> Femmejolie, yo nunca he oído "e due" y "e tre".


Neanche io, l'ho trovata sullo Zingarelli e il Tam. Il fatto di non averlo sentito non significa che non ci sia.

Existe también la expresión:*"Y dale, erre que erre"* (dagli a insistere!)

"Y tú dale que dale" sería como la repetición de "dai, adesso vado che vado a cena"  .


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Femmejolie. Y como traducirías "a piñón fijo" en italiano?


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, Femmejolie. Y como traducirías "a piñón fijo" en italiano?


La expresión de Neuro "ir a rueda fija" nunca la he oído, creo que no existe.

Letteralmente sarebbe "a pignone fisso" (quello delle biciclette)
No he encontrado la definición, pero valdría cualquiera de estas:
Gira e rigira 
Dagli e ridagli 
Dai e dai! 
Dagli oggi, dagli domani
Quizá la más aproximativa sería *essere fermo al chiodo *
Me imagino que el origen de la expresión será que el "piñón fijo" de una bicicleta no cambia nunca, no importa las circunstancias.
Hay 2 expresiones:
*1) Ser de piñón fijo* : Mantenerse obstinadamente en sus ideas, actitudes o comportamientos (Essere un testardo??), ser de ideas cuadradas.
*2) Ir a piñón fijo*

Otra expresión parecida sería: *mantenerse o seguir uno en* *sus trece:* Obstinarse en una cosa o mantener a todo trance su opinión => impuntarsi /essere fermo al chiodo /tenere il campo /non sentire ragioni


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias, Femmejolie!


----------



## Neuromante

Credo mi sono "leggermente" sbagliato Scusate, il Carnevale, sapete com´è. Dobrebbbe essere "A pignone fisso". 
Ê suscribo a Femmejolie nel suo ultimo post.
Penso sia correto anche come traduzzione di "Dale que dale"


----------



## yuggoth

irene.acler said:


> Hola Neuromante.
> Ante todo, quiero apuntar una cosa: _e tu a ruota fissa_ nunca la he oído. Yo conozco la expresión _a ruota libera_. Puedes explicarme lo que quieres decir concretamente?
> 
> En cuanto a las opciones que he indicado, creo que son correctas; es decir, se trata de expresiones que también pueden adquirir una connotación negativa (eso lo creo yo, pero si me equivoco, que algún nativo me corriga eh ).


 
_E tu a ruota fissa_ nunca *la* he oído es correcto,porque *la *se refiere a *la* *frase,la expresión*(femenino).


----------



## yuggoth

"Dale que dale" se refiere a reiteración,con frecuencia molesta,pero se utiliza más para referirse a actividades físicas o al hecho de hablar:

"Le dije que dejara de golpear el tambor,y ahí lo tienes,dale que dale"
"Llevan ahí más de dos horas,dale que dale,contándose su vida el uno al otro". 

*"Erre que erre"* se refiere más bien a procesos mentales,especialmente a la obstinación en una idea:
"Esa llave que tiene en la mano es la de su casa,pero él _erre que_ _erre_,intentando abrir la puerta del coche con ella" .(porque no se da cuenta de que es una llave diferente o sí se la da pero por alguna razón piensa que puede abrir también su coche).

*"A piñón fijo"* suele designar que alguien sigue realizando una acción,a pesar de los consejos,ruegos o prohibiciones en contra;funciona como complemento circunstancial de modo,en vez de una simple locución o interjección sin valor gramatical. 
_"Le dijeron que era inútil seguir intentándolo,pero él no cesaba de dar martillazos_ *a piñón fijo*.


----------



## femmejolie

yuggoth said:


> _E tu a ruota fissa_ nunca *la* he oído es correcto,porque *la *se refiere a *la* *frase,la expresión*(femenino).


Sí, lo sabía, pero debía haber dicho la frase/expresión X nunca la he oído, como he dicho yo en el siguiente post.


Femmejolie said:


> La expresión de Neuro "ir a rueda fija" nunca la he oído, creo que no existe


X nunca *lo *he oído (porque X es neutro). Si nos ponemos a buscar el pelo en el huevo,* lo* también puede designar "el dicho"


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> Credo di essermi "leggermente" sbagliato. Scusate, il Carnevale, sapete com'è. Dovrebbbe essere "A pignone fisso".
> Sottoscrivo ciò che ha detto Femmejolie nel suo ultimo post.
> Penso sia corretta anche come traduzione di "Dale que dale"


----------

